# [howto] funtoo.org, portage i git

## rofro

jeśli ktoś zamierza spróbować funtoo.org to na początek może małe how-to jak użyć portage przez git.

Portage musi być w wersji >=2.2_rc20 aby operowało z pełną prędkością na repozytorium git.

następnie

```
mv /usr/portage /usr/portage.bak

wget -c http://www.funtoo.org/linux/snapshots/funtoo-2009.01.08.tar.bz2

tar -xf funtoo-2009.01.08.tar.bz2 -C /usr/

cd /usr/portage

git checkout gentoo.org

emerge --sync

```

Jak zobaczymy

```
>>> Starting git pull in /usr/portage...
```

znaczy że emerge --sync używa git.

http://www.funtoo.org/en/articles/funtoo/quick-install-howto/

http://wiki.github.com/funtoo/portage/first-steps

http://www.funtoo.org/en/articles/funtoo/quick-install-howto/

----------

## SlashBeast

Stage z funtoo mozna uzywac bez pobierania drzewa portage z funtoo, generalnie jak funtoo traktuje jako zaktualizowane stage, tyle.

----------

## n0rbi666

```
git checkout gentoo.org
```

Nie powinno być przypadkiem

```
git checkout funtoo.org
```

Jakieś duże zmiany w stosunku do normalnego gentoo ?

----------

## rofro

Stage3 funtoo.org zawiera już portage oparte na git. Ten how-to jest raczej dla tych co mają stage3 z gentoo.org.

dlatego też checkout gentoo.org, żeby pozostać na starym portage ale używać nowszej technologii. Powinno być szybciej, bo git ściąga tylko zmiany a nie całe pliki. Następnym how-to może być i stage3 funtoo.org.

----------

## n0rbi666

Mhm, czyli dzięki temu how-to korzystamy z portage opartego na git, ale dalej korzystamy z drzewa gentoo ? Może być ciekawe  :Smile: 

A dużo jest różnic w drzewie gentoo i funtoo ?

----------

## mziab

Tyle, że gałąź gentoo.org jest trochę do tyłu w stosunku do mirrorów rsync. Ciekawe jak często oni to synchronizują z głównym drzewem.

----------

## rofro

Tutaj http://funtoo.org/linux/snapshots/ są pliki funtoo*.bz2 oraz portage*.bz2. Ostatni portage jest z 2008-01-09 czyli raczej nowy.

a co do zalet to powinien się szybciej wykonywać --sync ponieważ git ściąga bloby.

dodatkowo można łatwo stworzyć sobie gałąź dla własnych ebuildów. A w drzewie funtoO jest od razu sunrise

----------

## mziab

Dziwne, bo widzę m.in. stare sdlmame, openssl i xine, a nowe wersje są w portage już od paru dni.

----------

## SlashBeast

Przy drzewie z funtoo (git) nie uzywamy emerge --sync a w kataogu /usr/portage wpisujemy git pull.

----------

## mziab

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Przy drzewie z funtoo (git) nie uzywamy emerge --sync a w kataogu /usr/portage wpisujemy git pull.

 

Od portage-2.2_rc20 można i emerge --sync:

 *blog.funtoo.org wrote:*   

> “emerge --sync” will now properly recognize an existing git-based Portage repository.

 

----------

